# Old Jersey Given to Me: Radar LaVie Claire



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell me anything about it. Is this a run of the mill jersey or does it go to a team?


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

It most definitely goes with a team.

There's a certain dood named LeMond that useta race for em... Not to mention Hinault, and...

M


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Good friend you've got there. Super jersey and probably a collectible.

Here is the man in a short sleeved version.

http://www.cyclinghalloffame.com/riders/pics/visentini2_r reduced.jpg


----------



## jtcastillo (Oct 26, 2006)

hawker12 said:


> Good friend you've got there. Super jersey and probably a collectible.
> 
> Here is the man in a short sleeved version.
> 
> https://www.cyclinghalloffame.com/riders/pics/visentini2_r reduced.jpg


Yes a truly GREAT friend. She also gave this to me despite her husbands protest. It came with Full Dura Ace but I swapped out brake levers, seat and seat post.


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

That bike is as cool as that jersey! Vintage A-D with really old Dura Ace components? If I was the husband, I'd have protested giving that away too!

Enjoy the ride, what a great score!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tapie and koechli's mid 80s la vie claire team- hinault, lemond, bauer, hampsten, etc. lots of drama


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Bernard Tapie started "La Vie Clair," "the clear life" in the early 80s, I'm thinking '84. He owned Look when it was manufacturing only ski equipment. They had just modified a ski binding to create the first Look clipless pedal, and needed a team to introduce it into the market. Both Hinault and LeMond won TDF wearing that jersey. It was a design takeoff on Mondrian paintings.

I've had two, both trashed in crashes. :cryin:


----------



## bmurphy (May 27, 2006)

Way cool jersey.

I have a winter cap (wool) in La Vie Claire Toshiba livery.

Big Steve Bauer fan here.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

now you need a bike to go with it


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That's one of the most famous and recognizable jerseys in racing history. I hope your friend knew what she was giving you. LeMond, Hinault, Hampsten... some of the biggest names in cycling and one of the most dramatic eras in cycling history. Nice job being in the right place at the right time. :thumbsup: 

brewster


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

and shoes


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Maybe a short sleeve jersey as well. I got this one in the 80's and still have it. 

I'm also a fan of Piet Mondrian and the Dutch art and design movement De Stijl (The Style) that was started in 1917. De Stijl proposed ultimate simplicity and abstraction, both in architecture and painting, by using only straight horizontal and vertical lines and rectangular forms. 
Furthermore, their formal vocabulary was limited to the primary colours, red, yellow, and blue, and the three primary values, black, white, and grey


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Could go with this also..And I own those Van's BTW. Santini released a new version of the La Vie Claire kit this year made form modern materials. You can get Shorts,Bibs, SS and LS Jersey as well as sock.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

steelisreal2 said:


> Maybe a short sleeve jersey as well. I got this one in the 80's and still have it.
> 
> I'm also a fan of Piet Mondrian and the Dutch art and design movement De Stijl (The Style) that was started in 1917. De Stijl proposed ultimate simplicity and abstraction, both in architecture and painting, by using only straight horizontal and vertical lines and rectangular forms.
> Furthermore, their formal vocabulary was limited to the primary colours, red, yellow, and blue, and the three primary values, black, white, and grey


I had a pair of Look road shoes in that same pattern, real leather. Loved those shoes. Unfortunately the leather eventually started to fall apart, man I was bummed.


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

*pedals*

Pedals are a sin




rward325 said:


> Could go with this also..And I own those Van's BTW. Santini released a new version of the La Vie Claire kit this year made form modern materials. You can get Shorts,Bibs, SS and LS Jersey as well as sock.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

deadlegs2 said:


> Pedals are a sin


I know but it beats the heck out of knee surgery...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

rward325 said:


> I know but it beats the heck out of knee surgery...


Not willing to take one for the "team"? Loser.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Not willing to take one for the "team"? Loser.


I am glad to see that nothing has changed around here...If it were just a garage queen I would have put Look pedals. I actually ride it so I need to save my knees.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry but style trumps your need for healthy knees


----------

